# PowerPivot relationships not working after Power Query



## qontrol (Sep 21, 2017)

Hi everyone,

This one is hard to explain, but it seems like my relationships are not working correctly in Powerpivot.

I have 3 tables in my Excel file which I made changes to in Power Query. From 1 table I made a another custom query which removed all duplicates and only gets the unique values.

After I loaded them all 4 as a connection, I tried to make relationships in PowerPivot. 
This works, but when I try to make a pivot table and move the unique query to rows and the others to values, it just gives all possible values.

What could be the problem? I can't really attach a sheet because I'll have to use a third party website.

Thanks.
Qontrol


----------



## anvg (Sep 21, 2017)

Hi


> made a another custom query which removed all duplicates and only gets the unique values.


Did you define a column types for your custom query? If a link column in the custom query is any type then Powerpivot uses it as text type column. It is maybe not compatible with a linked column of fact table by type.
Regards,


----------



## Matt Allington (Sep 23, 2017)

qontrol said:


> ... and the others to values....



What do you mean by this?  A pivot table will return all possible values on rows and columns until there is a valid measure in the values section.


----------

